# At last the dithering is over



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

*Finally* picked up my Scuba Blue S line S tronic from the dealer on Friday.

It wasnt quite the pared down version I planned. I ended up with Quattro with Tech pack, Comfort pack, rain and light pack, and quite a few other assists.  
Covered almost 500 miles over the weekend trying hard not to be distracted by the display. I guess once you get used to it it will be second nature but right now there is so much information I kept having to stop to work things out. I even had to resort to the handbook to find the bonnet catch. [smiley=book2.gif]

While it drives like a dream, the cabin is a wonderful place to be.
The seats are really comfortable, the B&O is superb, the sat nav is so good, light years better than the last (The lady in there is polite too) and very accurate. The high beam assist is a real bonus. The response from the heater a/c is really quick.
My only concern is paranoia in kerbing the wheels.

No niggles but a few comments;
I cant quite see the point of the stop start button. You have to put the key somewhere so why not put it in the barrel?
Not sure why there is a footwell light in the drivers side, I know where the pedals are and I don't need to admire my shoes.
The stop start got irritating so I turned it off. I wonder how much fuel it saves vs the wear on the battery etc?
Still trying to work out how to get the mirror to dip in reverse, need to go back to the handbook. Luckily I discovered how to turn down the Audi 'heartbeat' it was set at Thor level.

I still have to get to grips with Audi Connect. Cant do everything at once.

Finally credit to Epsom Audi who were excellent.

Really delighted to have such a great car. I have posted a few pics on the 'Show us your Mk 3 TT' thread


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

deeve said:


> I don't need to admire my shoes.


lol!

Congrats on the new car mate, sounds nicely specced!


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

deeve said:


> My only concern is paranoia in kerbing the wheels.


My current car has 18" wheels on an A4 S-line, and I only touched them once on a kerb a few years ago (on one wheel) - I have had the car for 9 +years. However, I figured the first year of ownership with 19" boots is going to be the highest risk, so I have signed up for the wheel insurance with my dealer. Once I need to replace the tyres, I will be getting some with shoulder protection rims like the Michelin PIlot Sport 3 with rim protection ridge


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

jryoung said:


> deeve said:
> 
> 
> > My only concern is paranoia in kerbing the wheels.
> ...


Goodyear F1 assymetric 2 ' s have the best rim protection,basically you can say goodbye to scuffs with these and not have the paranoia with a bigger wheel.

If you have to choose Michelin then the MPSS are the one's to go for.


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

I have had Goodyear Asy's on the Mk 2 and they had better rim protection than most but when the kerbs are 6" high and protrude out because of trees in the pavement it doesnt help that much.
Also you dont get to choose tyres on a new car


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Yep,no tyre is going to save your wheels in that situation and it does make sense financially to keep the oem until they need replacing, but there's still nothing stopping you changing the tyres from the one's supplied if they are a better spec.


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Congrats mate, the paranoia with kerbing the alloys will never go away though


----------



## Tom82 (Oct 19, 2015)

deeve said:


> Finally credit to Epsom Audi who were excellent.


I bought my TTS from Epsom Audi, who was your salesperson?
I thought they were outstanding as well.


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

I've added some comments below.



deeve said:


> *Finally* picked up my Scuba Blue S line S tronic from the dealer on Friday.
> 
> It wasnt quite the pared down version I planned. I ended up with Quattro with Tech pack, Comfort pack, rain and light pack, and quite a few other assists.
> Covered almost 500 miles over the weekend trying hard not to be distracted by the display. I guess once you get used to it it will be second nature but right now there is so much information I kept having to stop to work things out. I even had to resort to the handbook to find the bonnet catch. [smiley=book2.gif]
> ...


----------



## j14lal (Sep 23, 2015)

re the dipping function.

put the car in reverse
turn the little twisty thing on the drivers door to the left and move the passenger side mirror down so that you see the curb
then move the little twisty thing back to the central position.

this should now have set the mirror for you and it should move back to where it originally was.

now every time you whack the car into reverse just twist the drivers side control to the left it will automatically dip and then go back once in drive and twist it to the center.

anyways something like that!


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks in advance to anyone who can let me know how to permanently switch off the stop start thing. It's not just the engine, it's the way if whips the steering wheel out of my hands, I just can't get on with it.

That's correct re the dipping mirrors but mine have stopped dipping since I took it to the dealer to get the rattle fixed...

Some great looking cars on here 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I know there is a solution with vag com to disable start&stop.
You're right, when the car turns off, the steering wheel blocks itself very rough!
The right mirror is a standard on a TTs and option in the TT with memory seats, maybe you have to set again the position of the mirror because Audi made a reset..


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks j14al that did it. 

When the engine cuts out with the stop start the power steering goes as well so there can be a bit of a tug on the wheel.
Not sure about disabling it permanently, I just use the press switch on the centre console. Does me ok.

When I'm reversing to park on the drivers side, I invariably open the door to check the kerb (that paranoia thing again) then I get the bonging of the rear sensors and the open door bong at the same time. Doesnt make for peaceful parking. Oh and because I've opened the door it has automatically applied the handbrake...


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

deeve said:


> Thanks j14al that did it.
> 
> When the engine cuts out with the stop start the power steering goes as well so there can be a bit of a tug on the wheel.
> Not sure about disabling it permanently, I just use the press switch on the centre console. Does me ok.
> ...


I stopped doing this since I was reversing into a space and reversed my open door into the car next to me [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## visuar (May 26, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> TT with memory seats


This exists?


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

How about changing your parking style so you don't need to open the door. Just drop the mirror down, or open the window and lean out ;-)


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

visuar said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> > TT with memory seats
> ...


how do you call, electric seats? when you have them, you have the memory option in the car's electronic



jryoung said:


> How about changing your parking style so you don't need to open the door. Just drop the mirror down, or open the window and lean out ;-)


it's very strange open the door while parking...it seems something like old..


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

ManuTT said:


> jryoung said:
> 
> 
> > How about changing your parking style so you don't need to open the door. Just drop the mirror down, or open the window and lean out ;-)
> ...


[/quote]

Yeah I know, but I dont have a driveway to park in so its street parking and I have to get very close to the kerb to avoid the parking vultures swooping. Its ok on the passenger side when the mirror drops but quicker to check out of the door on the drivers side. And how the heck can you lean out of the window to see the kerb?


----------



## 6foot2 (Aug 20, 2015)

Congratulations deeve!

I'll nip over to the other thread to have a look at your pics


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

deeve said:


> And how the heck can you lean out of the window to see the kerb?


Bit of tongue in cheek ;-) 
[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------

